# New tv about to be ordered



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

So I've been looking online for about 2 months reading reviews on all different tv's. I have narrowed it down to a 55" Panasonic plasma. Model is Viera TC-P55ST60. 

Anyone on here have that or know about it?


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have the 50" model and love it. It's highly recommended over at AVS.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I have the 60" GT model, they are outstanding. I went with the more expensive GT model due to the far superior black levels. Couldnt be happier.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

Appreciate the responses. Good to hear that you like them. I'm really excited. Buying it as a house warming gift for my wife kids and I. 

Have had a 42 inch Hitachi plasma since March of 2006. I assume I'll be blown away in comparison to that tv.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

So did any of you guys do anything special with the new plasma? I mean, I've read about breaking them in and playing some slideshow I don't know about all that is that really necessary?

The plasma that I have now that I bought back in 2006 was never broken in like you read about. I just followed some instructions that came with it said not to turn the color up that's 50% for like the first 20 or 30 hours of operation.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I didnt even look at "calibrating" it until it had roughly 100 hours on it. Truthfully, the GT models are so good when you put in them THX Cinema mode or something like that I never had to adjust anything.


----------



## ron mexico75 (Jan 7, 2012)

CCarncross said:


> I didnt even look at "calibrating" it until it had roughly 100 hours on it. Truthfully, the GT models are so good when you put in them THX Cinema mode or something like that I never had to adjust anything.


I just read all the reviews on Amazon I think some people must be too technical. Letting the tv play colored slides etc. etc. sounds like it's just too much for me. From reading those reviews it would seem like you're going to wreck your TV if you don't do a special break in. Kkind of seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

ron mexico75 said:


> I just read all the reviews on Amazon I think some people must be too technical. Letting the tv play colored slides etc. etc. sounds like it's just too much for me. From reading those reviews it would seem like you're going to wreck your TV if you don't do a special break in. Kkind of seems ridiculous to me.


It seemed ridiculous to me as well until I saw the picture an ISF calibrated display can produce. Having said that, I didnt have my new 60" GT ISF calibrated.


----------

